# Catalan Christmas tradition



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nice little Catalan tradition. A must see if you're not familiar with *caganers!!*

Caganers: figurines of defecating world leaders in Catalan nativity scenes - Telegraph


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

For 15 euros you can get your own pooping Pope!
Universales Caganer Papa Benet XVI


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> For 15 euros you can get your own pooping Pope!
> Universales Caganer Papa Benet XVI


What will they think of next!! ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

casa99 said:


> What will they think of next!! ?


Well at least the Catalan thing is vaguely traditional! Check out this lot for some real Kristian Kitch including the Benedictaphone and the Holy Toast stamp:

Benedictaphone : Unusual Gifts UK


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Well at least the Catalan thing is vaguely traditional! Check out this lot for some real Kristian Kitch including the Benedictaphone and the Holy Toast stamp:
> 
> Benedictaphone : Unusual Gifts UK


Ha Ha alcalaina they certainly got some goodies on there


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all,
Living here near Barcelona the caganers are to be found in every crib, behind Joseph, Mary and the baby Jesus. 
I went into Barcelona the other day and went to a shopping centre called Mare Magnum and there just inside the door was a 15 foot Santa taking a very large poo!!!! Yuck!!! 
The 'message' they are trying to get across is that we are all the same at the end of the day that we all have to do daily functions. But really!! I find it just a bit untasteful!! But there you go with the Catalans!!


----------

